# I dont know what is bothering her ears.



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 29, 2011)

So Fraggles has been scratching both ears and shaking her head a lot. Every few minutes she very carefully uses her back feet to slowly dig in both ears. She washes her foot for a long time after a scratching session. She has also been shaking her head quite a bit. But the ears are clean with no dirt,sores or smell. They look totally normal. She is completely indoors and is never exposed to any other animals. But the ear itching started when I changed her hay from alfalfa to orchard grass. Its a good quality hay from a feed store and not in those pet store bags. Its clean,good smelling and seems to be pretty dust free. Any idea's?


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 29, 2011)

Could it be moulting season ? :confused2: My girl scratches her ears more often when it's a moulting season. Or maybe while she's eating hay and the hay tickles her ears ? How long has she been doing this ? Maybe observe her for a while and if her ears still itchy a lot. It'd be good to check her ears with a vet. You know...just in case.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 29, 2011)

Her hay is only in her cage but she is all over the place. No matter were she is in the house she will scratch her ears. Yes I am going to have to take her to the vet on Monday if the ears are not any better. Its been about a week now since I really started seeing it. The ears look pretty good although I will admit that trying to seriously look in her ears is met with some major foot flickys.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 29, 2011)

Is she shedding her fur right now ? it could cause tickle ears too. Anyway, please keep us post. I hope it's nothing but a temporary itchiness.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh sorry I meant to answer that, no she is not shedding. Its still cold over here near Seattle. I was worried about mites but did not see how that is possible since she is indoor only and not exposed to anything. Now I am just hoping its not some kind of infection.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 29, 2011)

Well, let's wait and see till Monday. My girl is an indoor bunny too. I was freaked out a bit when we took her to our parents' house during Easter and we took her out for a walk. Our parents used to have a dog, but she passed away for couple months. I was so worried about mites and fleas. I kept checking her ears and body and every where. Now that we're back to our home, I still keep checking her. 
Is that her on your Avatar ?  Wow, a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for that. Hopefully its nothing,just itchy. Can bunnies get dry skin? lol...Your lop is really pretty I love lops. But Fraggles hates other bunnies. Yep that is her on my avatar she is my pretty girl. She was the cutest baby I had ever seen.


----------



## Bunny parents (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not so sure about dry skin.  hehehe it was funny when I read your post about dry skin, I was automatically, what if my girl will have dry skin, do I have to buy BUNNY NIVEA for her ???  Just kidding. Or my Diva girl would prefer something more luxurious... perhaps La mer ???  hehehe. Okay, I'll quit doing that. I'm being crazy here. I want to go home to her . 
Thank you for the compliments for my girl  Yes, she's my dearest girl. We've been thinking about finding her buddy, but I'm scared she will prefer to be a Diva bunny in the house too. 
I'll be waiting to hear from you about Fraggles. 
ray: We will keep you guys in mind and pray for Fraggles that she has nothing serious. 
Have a lovely day  
Vircia.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 29, 2011)

It can also be ear wax. My girl will get a bit of wax that the vet cleans out and then the shaking stops. I think some buns are more sensitive about the wax than others.


----------



## jujub793 (Apr 29, 2011)

i do notice when my buns scratch their ears they ALWAYS will lick the toes of the foot that did the scratching, right after....must be some sort of bunny bathing ritual?:?


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 29, 2011)

perhaps it's like us washing our hands?


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sounds like it could be ear mites. They can be carried on hay or even your shoes.


----------



## tamsin (Apr 29, 2011)

It might be the problem is too far down the ear canal to see without a scope. Those ears go a long way down!


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 29, 2011)

I agree with tonyshuman and tamsin. It can be ear mites. Prince was itching his ears a lot and would not stop. They can be carried in by anything, hay, your shoes, etc. Even indoor bunnies can get ear mites. Get her into see the vet asap.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 30, 2011)

yep ear mites and cats usually have them too. They can cause head tilt I've been told.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 30, 2011)

Ear mites??? No not my fat bun bun  She is to cute to have ear mites. Wouldn't I see them?


----------



## tamsin (Apr 30, 2011)

Not necessarily, though they may become more obvious as the levels increase if it's not treated. Sometimes you can see excess wax and crustiness but again not always if you've caught it early.

The good news is treatment is easy and because you've probably caught it very early by noticing her behaviour rather than waiting until it's really obvious - you can sort it quick


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 30, 2011)

I used cat Revolution on my bunnies because it kills ear mites.


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 30, 2011)

Go to a rabbit savvy vet and they will give Fraggles ivermectin. It is dosed based on the weight of your bunny. It has to be repeated until the ear mites are totally gone. It is dosed every two weeks.

Prince and Sweetie both got it done in 2008. They haven't had any issues since then. 

I would use Revolution as a preventative for ear mites, that way they don't get them again.


----------



## Bunny parents (May 2, 2011)

Any updates ???


----------



## Sweetie (May 3, 2011)

Yes any updates?


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (May 3, 2011)

Well yes and no. She got scoped today and the vet said she is for sure irritated but he can't see the problem. He is a very good rabbit savvy vet and he said that she has scratches in her ears from scratching but other then that her ears are normal. She goes back in a week for another check...He also said she is um....fat.


----------



## Byfuzzerabbit (May 3, 2011)

I have the same problem with my rabbit and my vet couldn't find anything. Hope your vet can find the answer at the second visit.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 9, 2011)

Hey - found your chat when looking up dry itchy ears in a lop rabbit. I too, have a very fat!! ( sorry Benjamin giant lop rabbit) with very itchy ears. Have had him to the vet to have his ears scoped and they were clean, no mites not even ear wax. Am beginning to think it might be something that he eats. We have eliminated anything with corn, stopped his banana treats and limited his treat of dry bread. It is beautiful here this time of year so he is off spring or field greens and is eating dandelions and clover. He is a very large fat boy about 16 pounds. Am wondering if he is "hot"and that is what is effecting his ears because he is so big. Am wondering if the alfpha hay? only stuff that he will eat.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 31, 2011)

Sometimes overweight bunnies can't clean their ears as much as they should and that can cause irritation.


----------

